# How do you turn off the radio in the 645i using the i-Drive?



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Do I have to read the manual to figure out how to turn off the radio? :rofl: Honest, I don't know how to turn off the radio.  I was driving dangerously trying to understand the i-Drive while trying to keep my eyes on the road. The other drivers probably think I was either on the cell phone or drunk. No matter how many times i-Drive has been revised, it still :thumbdwn: Also, you would think if the functions in menu are labeled up and down, you would move the i-Drive knob up and down to scroll through the functions, but no, you move it sideways. :thumbdwn: I will definitely bypass the NAV to avoid getting the i-Drive in the E90. BMW i-Drive is not intuitive.


----------



## drbmw (Oct 12, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> Do I have to read the manual to figure out how to turn off the radio? :rofl: Honest, I don't know how to turn off the radio.  I was driving dangerously trying to understand the i-Drive while trying to keep my eyes on the road. The other drivers probably think I was either on the cell phone or drunk. No matter how many times i-Drive has been revised, it still :thumbdwn: Also, you would think if the functions in menu are labeled up and down, you would move the i-Drive knob up and down to scroll through the functions, but no, you move it sideways. :thumbdwn: I will definitely bypass the NAV to avoid getting the i-Drive in the E90. BMW i-Drive is not intuitive.


Blah, blah, blah. Yea, Dave we've heard it all before. Not only should you definitely bypass the NAV to avoid the idrive, but why don't you bypass BMW altogether and buy a bicycle. That should be intuitive enough for you. Geez. :tsk:


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Do I have to read the manual to figure out how to turn off the radio? :rofl: Honest, I don't know how to turn off the radio...


Umm, how about the radio knob (for on/off, volume)?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

hmr said:


> Umm, how about the radio knob (for on/off, volume)?


Thanks.  I'm going take a sticky and to label it "volume"


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

push the voice command button on your sterring wheel, after the chime, say "radio off."
:dunno:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

drbmw said:


> Blah, blah, blah. Yea, Dave we've heard it all before. Not only should you definitely bypass the NAV to avoid the idrive, but why don't you bypass BMW altogether and buy a bicycle. That should be intuitive enough for you. Geez. :tsk:


Apparently, you are a sucker for the bells and whistles BMW throw at you. Well, I'm not. The company needs to know that technology is not an assembly of complicated set of instructions to operate something as simple as changing the radio station or changing the volume for that matter. The point of operating the radio (yes, it's still a radio, not "entertainment") is just one of many quirky operations i-Drive presents. BMW saves money by consolidating many functions with fewer buttons, but at your expense. Is it too much to ask BMW to keep things simple to the operation of two old technologies, keep all the radio buttons and the air conditioner knobs?


----------

